# Verslavingen > Roken >  Roken zit écht in de genen - Artikel

## Leontien

*Is je goede voornemen om nu eindelijk eens te stoppen met roken voor de zoveelste keer mislukt? Grote kans dat het gen CYP2A6 in jouw lichaam iets te goed werkt.*

Volgens de onderzoekers is het gen CYP2A6 de veroorzaker van de verslaving. CYP2A6 is verantwoordelijk voor de productie van een enzym dat voornamelijk in de lever actief is en zorgt voor de afbraak van nicotine. Als het gen niet goed werkt, wordt nicotine minder snel afgebroken en ontstaat er minder snel de behoefte om een nieuwe sigaret op te steken. Als het gen juist wel goed werkt, raak je dus sneller verslaafd.

Volgens de onderzoekers kunnen artsen die rokers willen helpen om van hun verslaving af te komen, baat hebben bij de resultaten van de studies. Ze zouden bijvoorbeeld de hoeveelheid nicotinepleisters kunnen bijstellen.
Mensen bij wie de nicotine snel wordt vernietigd door het gen, blijken meer nicotinepleisters nodig te hebben om hun behoefte aan een rokertje te doen afnemen. 

Onderzoekers in Gent een test hebben ontwikkeld, waarmee het eiwit dat een rokerslong kan veroorzaken, gemakkelijker kan worden opgespoord. De test speurt de eiwitten op in slijm dat is opgehoest uit de luchtwegen. 
Zo kan de aanwezigheid ervan al worden aangetoond voordat de patiënt klachten begint te krijgen. Ook de ontwikkeling van een therapie kan hierdoor mogelijk worden versneld.

Bron: http://www.planet.nl/planet/show/id=...6673/sc=8e8fe3

----------


## johan26

mijn hele familie rookt, aan mijn moeders kant is het zo dat ze echt een paar pakjes per dag roken..... en ik zal wel een uitzondering zijn maar ik heb nog nooit gerookt... één keer geprobeerd en ik werd er zo ziek van dat ik meteen doorhad dat het niets voor mij is

----------


## StefJanssens

Nou, zelf rookte ik ook, mijn ouders rookten ook... Mijn ouders zijn er mee gestopt, en warempel, mij lukte het ook (zelfs met verbazend gemak)...
IK ging daarna eens op zoek naar wat informatie hierrond, en blijkbaar is ook stoppen met roken genetisch bepaald! Ik weet wel nie twat ik er van moet geloven, maar in mijn geval was het waar... Oordeel zelf maar: http://stoppen-met-roken.infoblog.be...en_in_de_genen

----------


## Ronald68

Bij mij thuis rookte ook iedereen. En bij mijn schoonfamilie ook. Nagenoeg iedereen is gestopt. Mijn schoonmoeder en mijn zus niet. Roken is volgens mij uit. Og het genetisch bepaals is weet ik niet, maar voor een groot deel zit het wel tussen je oren.

----------


## ppolleke

Zoals met 'bijna' alle dingen zijn we 'gevoeliger' voor bepaalde zaken door onze genen bepaald. Dat is juist. Maar gevoeliger is niet hetzelfde 'oncontroleerbaar'.
Onze genen mogen niet als uitvlucht dienen... het is dan wel moeilijker maar zeker niet onmogelijk (zoals blijkt uit enkele wetenschappelijke proeven waarbij 'slachtoffers' dachten dat zij de verkeerde 'slechte' genen hadden, maar dit bleek niet steeds zo te zijn). Sociale omgeving en uiteraard nog veel meer heeft als tijden onze kinderjaren een 'groot' effect voor later. We zijn niet volledig slachtoffer van onze genen... want wij hebben ook nog zoiets als 'gezond verstand'... of niet soms(?)

----------


## nooitmeerroken

> *Is je goede voornemen om nu eindelijk eens te stoppen met roken voor de zoveelste keer mislukt? Grote kans dat het gen CYP2A6 in jouw lichaam iets te goed werkt.*
> 
> Volgens de onderzoekers is het gen CYP2A6 de veroorzaker van de verslaving. CYP2A6 is verantwoordelijk voor de productie van een enzym dat voornamelijk in de lever actief is en zorgt voor de afbraak van nicotine. Als het gen niet goed werkt, wordt nicotine minder snel afgebroken en ontstaat er minder snel de behoefte om een nieuwe sigaret op te steken. Als het gen juist wel goed werkt, raak je dus sneller verslaafd.
> 
> Volgens de onderzoekers kunnen artsen die rokers willen helpen om van hun verslaving af te komen, baat hebben bij de resultaten van de studies. Ze *zouden bijvoorbeeld de hoeveelheid nicotinepleisters kunnen bijstellen.*
> Mensen bij wie de nicotine snel wordt vernietigd door het gen, blijken meer nicotinepleisters nodig te hebben om hun behoefte aan een rokertje te doen afnemen. 
> 
> Onderzoekers in Gent een test hebben ontwikkeld, waarmee het eiwit dat een rokerslong kan veroorzaken, gemakkelijker kan worden opgespoord. De test speurt de eiwitten op in slijm dat is opgehoest uit de luchtwegen. 
> Zo kan de aanwezigheid ervan al worden aangetoond voordat de patiënt klachten begint te krijgen. Ook de ontwikkeling van een therapie kan hierdoor mogelijk worden versneld.
> ...


Kijk daar zakt nu mijn broek vanaf! Nicotinepleisters kunnen misschien een paar procent van alle rokers doen stoppen, maar deze middelen zijn toch echt uitgevonden voor het winstbejag van de fabrikanten die ook een graantje mee willen pikken van de rookverslaving. De rookverslaving is vooral een geestelijke verslaving die je echt niet kunt oplossen door middel van meer of minder nicotinepleisters te nemen.

----------

